# CLARK | New Clark City | U/C



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I've just watched in full the more than 1 hr. press-con related to this by the relevant agency heads and they said that the Subic-Clark as well as the Clark-Manila railways will be "twin" priorities inline with their intent to develop the area into a major logistics hub in the north and at the same time to decongest Manila's roads. In fact the new countrywide railway system that they plan to roll out and finish during Duterte's term is quite extensive as it also includes Mindanao (at last).


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there any map to show where it is actually located?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128962009&postcount=11


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

anakngpasig said:


> ^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128962009&postcount=11


Thanks,It's big compared to BGC.


----------



## juandecervantes (Jun 8, 2008)

> Govt eyes $1-b airport, railway
> posted November 17, 2016 at 11:55 pm by Bloomberg
> By Siegfrid Alegado and Cecilia Yap
> 
> ...





> Duterte’s government may choose to fund infrastructure projects through loans obtained at cheaper rates and then offer contracts to companies to run them, Dizon said. Under Aquino, the preference was to let private companies handle the projects at the onset, and such an arrangement remains an option, the executive said.


Read more at: http://thestandard.com.ph/business/221677/govt-eyes-1-b-airport-railway.html


----------



## jeffbueno02 (May 3, 2016)

Malapit ba ito sa Clark Airport? Baka kase may height restrictions


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^CGC is at Camp O'Donnell which is about 20 km away from Clark Airport so I don't think the aviation authority will complain if they'll build something really tall there.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Clark airport, Green City get initial ₱6B*
25 November 2016



> CLARK—The “Build, Build, Build” mantra of the Duterte administration is not all talk, at least where it concerns the Clark International Airport (CRK) and the Clark Green City (CGC).
> 
> Alexander Cauguiran, president of the state-owned Clark International Airport Corp., signed a memorandum of agreement with the Department of Transportation on Monday *for the release of ₱2.89 billion to implement the civil works required for CRK’s new terminal.*
> 
> ...


Read more: http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/847858/clark-airport-green-city-get-initial-p6b#ixzz4R5IVxSvW


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Sunray breaks ground on Clark solar project*



> RENEWABLE energy developer Sunray Power Inc. (SPI) broke ground last week for a 100-megawatt, P11.75 billion solar power facility in Clark Green City, a development of the Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA), the company announced in a statement.
> 
> “We at SPI are very enthusiastic about the long standing partnership we’ve had with BCDA. Solar is the power of the future and we will continue to work together to provide clean and renewable energy not only to Clark Green City but through our other projects in Central Luzon as well,” said Salvador Zamora, Chairman of Sunray Power Inc. and its majority shareholder, Menlo Renewable Energy Corp.


The Manila Times


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*House OKs proposal to create national sports training center*



> MANILA, Philippines – The House Committee on Youth and Sports Development recently approved a proposal to provide the best possible training opportunities for national athletes by creating a National Sports Training Center.
> 
> The unnumbered substitute bill, also known as the "National Sports Training Act," is a consolidation of House Bill Nos. 535, 545, 1907 and 3447 authored, respectively, by Reps. Ruwel Peter Gonzaga (2nd District, Compostela Valley), Mark Aeron Sambar (Party-list, PBA), Bellaflor Angara-Castillo (Lone District, Aurora) and Marlyn Primicias-Agabas (6th District, Pangasinan).
> 
> ...


ABS-CBN


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Malaysia offers to help develop Clark*

_KL investors to pattern development of ‘green city’ after Putrajaya federal administrative capital_

By: Ben O. de Vera - Reporter / @bendeveraINQ
Philippine Daily Inquirer / 12:15 AM March 21, 2017



> Besides the Chinese, Japanese and South Koreans, Malaysian investors are also bullish about prospects in the Philippines, offering to help develop the sprawling Clark Green City, the country’s chief economist said yesterday.
> 
> Socioeconomic Planning Secretary Ernesto M. Pernia said Malaysian investors had proposed to organize the government institutions that would set up shop at the 9,450-hectare Clark Green City, which will be the country’s first smart, disaster-resilient and green metropolis spanning towns in Pampanga and Tarlac.


Read more: http://business.inquirer.net/226519/malaysia-offers-help-develop-clark#ixzz4bxlPN8cI 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook

...
*New Clark Airport Terminal*



























Source: http://cargocollective.com/NatachaBoulayArchitecteHMONP/Equipements


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*BCDA fast-tracks road build for Green City project*
BY RAADEE S. SAUSA, TMT
ON APRIL 20, 2017



> THE Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) is fast-tracking road construction for the development of the ongoing Clark Green City project, BCDA President and Chief Executive Officer Vince Dizon said on Tuesday.
> 
> “We’re building the infrastructure, we’re fast-tracking it with DBM [Department of Budget and Management]. The road construction is ongoing…First, we do the road that connects Green City to the airport, that’s the most important,” Dizon told reporters on the sidelines of the Dutertenomics Forum held at the Conrad Hotel in Pasay City.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.manilatimes.net/bcda-fast-tracks-road-build-green-city-project/323118/


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Aerial perspective one of the residential districts:*


















AECOM.com


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*High res aerial perspective of the Central District:*








AECOM.com


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

With Filinvest already constructing the first 288 hectares in Clark, we could be seeing something similar to their 244-hectare project in Alabang area:



muchosan said:


> Linear Park other section


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*P300-B Manila-Clark railway project set to start*
June 23, 2017



> The construction of the first part of the P300-billion railway project that will link Manila to Clark is expected to start any time soon as the Department of Transportation (DOTr) is scheduled to mark the first four stations of the project on Monday.
> 
> Transportation Secretary Arthur Tugade said the DOTr will already hit the ground running for the development of PNR North Railway, which involves the construction of a train line that would span more than 90-kilometers from Tutuban to Clark.
> 
> “This Monday, we will start the first marking of the first part of the Clark Railroad System. We will mark four to five stations that will span from Tutuban to Malolos. We will mark that on Monday,” Tugade said during a roundtable discussion with editors of the Manila Bulletin.


http://news.mb.com.ph/2017/06/23/p300-b-manila-clark-railway-project-set-to-start/


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*ADB provides advisory services for Clark Green City*
20 June 2017



> MANILA, Philippines – The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will be providing advisory services to the government for the development of the $14 billion Clark Green City (CGC), an urban center that will rise in Central Luzon.
> 
> ...clipped...
> The deal was signed between Ryuichi Kaga, head of ADB’s Office of Public-Private Partnership, and Vivencio Dizon, BCDA president and CEO.


https://mtnvnews.com/adb-provides-advisory-services-for-clark-green-city/114042/


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Siemens goes green*
4 July 2017



> _[snipped]_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Manila Bulletin*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Newly released renders:












































source


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Google Earth updates, April 2017


crossboneka said:


> GE update as of April 2017


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Malaysian firm offers to build P122-B gov’t center in Clark*
By Kris Crismundo , Philippine News Agency on October 16, 2017










Under MTD Capital’s proposal, part of the NGAC is an extension office of Malacañang Palace. (Photo from https://newclarkcityph.com/about/)



> MANILA — Malaysian investment holding firm MTD Capital Bhd. has offered to build a government center in New Clark City in Central Luzon worth PHP121.8 billion.
> 
> Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) said Monday it received an unsolicited proposal from MTD Capital for the National Government Administrative Center (NGAC) in a 207-hectare area within the New Clark City.
> 
> ...


From: http://www.canadianinquirer.net/2017/10/16/malaysian-firm-offers-to-build-p122-b-govt-center-in-clark/#.WeY0v5HPWe4.twitter


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Malaysia firm gets first right over gov’t hub in Clark
*

By: Roy Stephen C. Canivel - @inquirerdotnet
Philippine Daily Inquirer / 05:09 AM November 13, 2017



> Malaysia-based investment holding company MTD Capital Berhad has been given the original proponent status (OPS) for a P12.7-billion development of a portion of the highly anticipated New Clark City.
> 
> In a statement over the weekend, state-owned firm Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) said *the Malaysian company had been tagged for the development of a 60-hectare portion of the National Government Administrative Center (NGAC)* in New Clark City.


Read more: https://business.inquirer.net/240663/malaysia-firm-gets-first-right-govt-hub-clark#ixzz4yPqg8dEE


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*P9.3-B new Clark airport terminal breaks ground*
20 December 2017


> High ranking officials of the National Government broke ground for the P9.36-billion expansion project of Clark International Airport (IATA: CRK) here on Wednesday, December 20. The project is the first hybrid public-private partnership venture rolled out under the Duterte administration and being implemented by the Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA). From Clark Airport’s existing capacity of four million, the new passenger terminal would bring passengers annually to 12 million. The project is expected to be finished by first quarter of 2020.


Read more: http://www.sunstar.com.ph/pampanga/...w-clark-airport-terminal-breaks-ground-580666


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Rise of the new city*
By: Amy R. Remo - Reporter / @amyremoINQ Philippine Daily Inquirer / 05:54 AM February 17, 2018



> *Proposed DPWH building*
> 
> A new, modern city is fast taking shape, designed to be green and sustainable, multifaceted and integrated, an archetype of the metropolis of the future.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://business.inquirer.net/246143/rise-new-city#ixzz57OMOrTxU


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Stadium


makalasyan said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

New Clark City Stadium




































Construction update:


mnemonick said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*BCDA to award P3.5-B SCTEX-New Clark City access road*


> MANILA — The Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) is set to award the PHP3.5-billion access road to New Clark City from the Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway (SCTEX).
> 
> In an interview Monday, BCDA Business Development and Operations Group Senior Vice President Joshua Bingcang said the SCTEX-New Clark City access road is one of the two major access roads that the government-owned and controlled corporation will award soon.
> 
> ...


http://www.canadianinquirer.net/2018/04/03/bcda-to-award-p3-5-b-sctex-new-clark-city-access-road/


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm an urban designer, and I don't see much here that's structurally 'eco' or green. It's green in that there is a lot of greenery in the plan, but making a city environmentally friendly needs a few basics in place. The city needs to be focused on a walkable, dense and complex urban centre. At the centre of this city is a park - the park should cut right into the city from the outside and join with an urban centre. 

Also surrounding the watercourses with roads looks like a mistake. the watercourse should be a public realm asset and it wont be if it has roads on all sides.

Does it have pedestrianised retail streets in the centre? will there be electric trams? will it be a pleasure to cycle in? Will you be able to walk or cycle to work? Will there be incentives not to own a car? Will there be a genuine physical connection between the 'nature' surrounding the city, and the city centre?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Construction update


----------



## naruto-kun (May 15, 2009)

anakngpasig said:


> Construction update




Glad to see this materializing!


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update as of Apr 2019


JulZ said:


> Athletic Stadium & Gov't Housing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Clark Airport Terminal Building


wakeuptoreality said:


> *as of 16 May 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

New Clark City *Gaia District*



























*Update*


Romb said:


> *FILINVEST Groundbreaking*
> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Sports Center; Operations and Disaster Risk Recovery Center update as of March 2019


Romb said:


> https://www.facebook.com/notes/budji-royal/the-vision-of-a-modern-philippines/1991708547514737/





JulZ said:


> From the BUDJI+ROYAL DesignWALK 2019 March 13, 2019 DesignWalk and Tree Planting Album
> https://www.facebook.com/budjiroyal/


----------

